# EU Legality of factory-installed rear-facing third row



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what the height and weight limits are on the factory installed rear-facing jump seats in the back seat of a 2010 Mercedes E-350, in addition to whether they're street legal in the EU (Italy in particular). Can anyone help me figure out where to get this information?

(in particular, the lower height and weight limits. I know that it's not allowed to use a car seat or booster in this type of seat)


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I have read in several places a height limit of 140cm, and weight of 40kg http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/

To be honest I think this renders them pretty useless, at least here in the UK. It is required that a child under 135cm (or 11 years) uses a booster, but you can't use one on the rear facing seats. So you have a growth window of 5cm to use them.

Interestingly my parents had an older model which they claim said the seats were suitable for adults. I have used them many times, fortunately we have never tested the safety in person.


----------

